# problems with sendmail and mail.app



## toisanji (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm having problems setting up OSX to send mail through sendmail from mail.app. If I do it from the command line with:
echo "test message" | mail someone@yahoo.com

It works, but when I try to send it through mail.app, the error I get is:
sunalbe to sendmial becuase server 127.0.0.1 reported an error: unalbe to send mail. 
The only options I set up for mail.app was the smtp server, 127.0.0.1. I am not using authentication on my sendmail server. 
One problem I thought it might be is that the email address in mail.app that I want to send as, doesn't match as the hostname for my powerbook. If that is so, what is the best way to fix it? 
For setting up sendmail, I followed the instructions at: http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2002/06/07/sendmail_1015.html
What am I missing or doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## toisanji (Jun 29, 2002)

hmm, thisreally weird, after more testing, I dfound that sendmail isn't running because when the command to start sendmail runs, i get this error:
/usr/sbin/sendmail -C /etc/mail/submit.cf -q1h
WARNING: RunAsGid for MSP ignored, check group ids (egid=1000, want=25)
but I can still send mail via the command line via:
echo "test" | mail someoneoninternet@yahoo.com
sendmail isn't showing up is "ps -awux | grep sendmail"
Searching on the internet showed me that to fix this I need to update my sendmail? But that doesnt sound right since I am using the default sendmail on OS X and I'm sure other people have sendmail working on their box. What else could I be doign wrong?


----------



## lethe (Jun 29, 2002)

for sendmail to work, you have to change some group ID permissions of some files.  the out of the box set up doesn t work.

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2002/02/26/terminal_three.html?page=3


----------

